# SS 316L Wire



## myBru (9/8/20)

Hi all, who has any stock of SS 316L clapton or fused clapton wire?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## myBru (11/9/20)

myBru said:


> Hi all, who has any stock of SS 316L clapton or fused clapton wire?


Anyone?


----------

